# my 10,000th Post :)



## KenpoTess (Apr 24, 2006)

Looking back over the past 4 yrs, I've seen alot of people come and go- Enjoyed many a fun time here.  I'm very pleased with how MT has grown and the camaraderie Members have with each other.  I've been very fortunate to have met quite a few MT'ers and hope to meet more. 

I just wanted to make a heartfelt post to all members.   We have a Great staff and Admin Team.  But most of all.. We have the Best Members~!!!

Thanks ~!

:asian:

~Tess


----------



## Lisa (Apr 24, 2006)

Tess,

When I started on this forum 1 1/2 years ago, you were one of the people here that kept me coming back.  Your warmth, kindness and great attitude towards the people on the forum is part of what makes MT so great.

Congrats Tess on reach a great milestone!!!
artyon:artyon:
​


----------



## Aikikitty (Apr 24, 2006)

_WOW!!! Congrats on your 10,000 post!!!!!!!_

artyon: :asian: artyon: 

Robyn :supcool:


----------



## Gemini (Apr 24, 2006)

Congrats, Tess!

Now THAT'S dedication!


----------



## Henderson (Apr 24, 2006)

artyon:​ 
Congratulations, Tess!!!!!​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 24, 2006)

Many congratulations on 10k, Tess   I respect your posts and your opinions.
Enough sucking up 

Well, maybe a little more...
I've not been on all that long; but, as internet fora go, this site has had the highest quality people and postings.  This is an intelligent group and I am honored to be not only a member, but a staff member as well.


----------



## Flatlander (Apr 24, 2006)

Wow Tess!  10,000 must be so bittersweet.  In itself, quite an achievement.  At the same time, sheeesh, quite a while before you have another milestone now.....


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 24, 2006)

Queen of pain you are the bomb as they say.artyon: 
Terry


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 24, 2006)

Tess, you are magnificent ... but you were before your 10k post!  :ultracool

_*Congratulations, Queen of Pain!! *_ artyon:


----------



## stickarts (Apr 24, 2006)

Congrats!!


----------



## Rick Wade (Apr 24, 2006)

Congratulations Tess, Your da bomb.  Thanks for the Knowledge over the past Three years (for Me).

Mahalo nui loa
(Thank You Very Much)

Rick English


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 24, 2006)

Way to go!


----------



## MJS (Apr 24, 2006)

Congrats!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 24, 2006)

Woooo Hoooo!!!  Congratulations!
- Ceicei


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 24, 2006)

Tess, congrats on the 10k post.  How many key boards have you burned out doing this?  I've been here for three years and only have 1/5 the posts you have.


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks All~!!

I've used up many keyboards.. *G*  more from spilling coffee when I read something funny here on MT 
Gee this is now 10,001 ~!!

Now that I'm on dial-up.. *twitch* I can't post as much as my patience for waiting is not very good


----------



## arnisador (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm starting to sweat! :anic:


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 24, 2006)

Yeah you should Jeff


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 24, 2006)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Looking back over the past 4 yrs, I've seen alot of people come and go- Enjoyed many a fun time here. I'm very pleased with how MT has grown and the camaraderie Members have with each other. I've been very fortunate to have met quite a few MT'ers and hope to meet more.
> 
> I just wanted to make a heartfelt post to all members. We have a Great staff and Admin Team. But most of all.. We have the Best Members~!!!
> 
> ...




Thanks Tess !


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 24, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Wow Tess! 10,000 must be so bittersweet. In itself, quite an achievement. At the same time, sheeesh, quite a while before you have another milestone now.....




Yeah, it is hard, just look at Bob and Arni, those mile stones are so far out there.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 24, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I'm starting to sweat! :anic:



Yes now there will soon be 4 others in the significant digits as you.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 24, 2006)

*HAPPY DANCES FOR TESS!*

*CONGRATULATIONS O' QUEEN!  *

p.s.* love* your new avatar... that is soooo you


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 24, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS, Tess!artyon:


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 24, 2006)

woot.  nice job Tess.  artyon:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 24, 2006)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> .. We have the Best Members~!!!
> 
> ~Tess


Tess,
Can I say that I've had fun over the years making friends and conversing with people such as you and Mike, Rich, Mr. C., and yes even Ricardo.

I can't believe that much time has gone by. Good gracious where did the time go. 
Congrats.


----------



## green meanie (Apr 24, 2006)

Congrats Tess!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 24, 2006)

congraats Tess

You spend way more time posting and reading than I do


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 24, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Yes now there will soon be 4 others in the significant digits as you.


 
Who besides myself, is closing in?


*Congratulations Tess!*
artyon:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 24, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Who besides myself, is closing in?
> 
> 
> *Congratulations Tess!*
> artyon:



Well Bob of course already there, and now Tess, and then Shesulsa and myself are the next closest two, with lots of those hard on our heels.


----------



## Henderson (Apr 24, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Who besides myself, is closing in?


 
I think the one you guys need to watch out for is JeffJ.  That lad joined on 3/15/06 and already has 464 posts!!  He's bangin' out like 12/day.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 25, 2006)

Congratulations Tess! You made me feel so welcome when I joined the board a couple years ago. Thank you for all you've done here. You ARE queen!  :asian:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 25, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> I think the one you guys need to watch out for is JeffJ.  That lad joined on 3/15/06 and already has 464 posts!!  He's bangin' out like 12/day.



First off Congrats KenpoTess.  I really appreciate your posts.

Secondly, the only reason I post so much is to defend myself from Lisa.

Jeff


----------



## Lisa (Apr 25, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> First off Congrats KenpoTess.  I really appreciate your posts.
> 
> Secondly, the only reason I post so much is to defend myself from Lisa.
> 
> Jeff



Jeff, with your wife now on the board and posting, I am the least of your worries. :uhyeah:


----------



## Henderson (Apr 25, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> First off Congrats KenpoTess. I really appreciate your posts.
> 
> Secondly, the only reason I post so much is to defend myself from Lisa.
> 
> Jeff


 
No worries, Jeff.  Just bustin' yer chops.  :ultracool


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 25, 2006)

You all are the Best~!!
love you all~!
​


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 25, 2006)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> You all are the Best~!!
> love you all~!
> ​




Tess is at 10010 with this post  I just thought it was funny for her 10000 post thread.


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 26, 2006)

Well Mr. 10,000 plus yourself 

Guess we could reset our posts ~!!


----------

